# jet sizes



## PSr_SEX-R (Feb 1, 2005)

i was wonder what size jet is equivalent to a 35shot. does any one have a chart on jet sizes?

for example what size shot would this be?
NOS Flare Jets
Nitrous Oxide Jets, Flare, .014 in.,

one more question what the difference between flare and funnel i know what they look like but does it matter what kind you use?


----------



## sx7r (Apr 8, 2003)

PSr_SEX-R said:


> i was wonder what size jet is equivalent to a 35shot. does any one have a chart on jet sizes?
> 
> for example what size shot would this be?
> NOS Flare Jets
> ...



Flare jets are used in dry kits and funnel jets are typically used in NOS fogger(wet) kits.

it's been a couple years since i've used a dry kit, but i think these jet sizes are accurate:

35 shot
Nitrous: .028
Bypass tee: .040

40 shot
Nitrous: .030
Bypass tee: .040

50 shot
Nitrous: .032
Bypass tee: .040

75 shot
Nitrous: .040
Bypass tee: .040

85 shot
Nitrous: .045
Bypass tee: .040

100 shot
Nitrous: .047
Bypass tee: .038


----------



## PSr_SEX-R (Feb 1, 2005)

sx7r said:


> Flare jets are used in dry kits and funnel jets are typically used in NOS fogger(wet) kits.
> 
> it's been a couple years since i've used a dry kit, but i think these jet sizes are accurate:
> 
> ...



:woowoo: :woowoo: :woowoo: :woowoo: :woowoo: :woowoo: :woowoo: :woowoo: :woowoo: :woowoo: :woowoo: :woowoo: :woowoo: :woowoo: :woowoo: :woowoo: :woowoo: :woowoo:


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

*NOS HELP*

OK i'm gting my nos this friday but the question i have is that would it fit my sr20 because it's out of a civic si and what do i actually need beside whats in the kit to get it running as soon as i anstall it?

thanks anything helps right now!


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

is it a wet or dry kit?


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

i'm pretty sure is a dry kit and did i mention i have to take it off the his car don't know if it helps but thnks :thumbup:


----------



## PSr_SEX-R (Feb 1, 2005)

fstb13ser said:


> i'm pretty sure is a dry kit and did i mention i have to take it off the his car don't know if it helps but thnks :thumbup:


what brand? if its zex dry kit, they work on any car as long as it has a fuel reg.


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

it's the nos brand


----------



## PSr_SEX-R (Feb 1, 2005)

fstb13ser said:


> it's the nos brand



does the nozzle spray into the intake befor the TB?


----------

